# PPPoE daemon not starting up

## dE_logics

```
sudo /etc/init.d/net.ppp1 start

Password:                                       

 * Service net.ppp1 starting                    

FATAL: Module pppoe not found.                  

 kernel does not support PPPoE                                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.ppp1 failed to start
```

```
cat .config|grep PPP

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y
```

----------

## Jaglover

```
  |  CONFIG_PPPOE:                                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                                       │  

  │ Support for PPP over Ethernet.                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                                       │  

  │ This driver requires the latest version of pppd from the CVS                                          │  

  │ repository at cvs.samba.org.  Alternatively, see the                                                  │  

  │ RoaringPenguin package (<http://www.roaringpenguin.com/pppoe>)                                        │  

  │ which contains instruction on how to use this driver (under                                           │  

  │ the heading "Kernel mode PPPoE").                                                                     │  

  │                                                                                                       │  

  │ Symbol: PPPOE [=n]                                                                                    │  

  │ Prompt: PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                              │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:3087                                                                 │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y] && PPP [=y]                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                                                           │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                 │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                     │  

  │         -> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (PPP [=y])                                           │  
```

----------

## dE_logics

```
echo "Thanks. I'll ask a few more question in another thread"

Thanks. I'll ask a few more question in another thread
```

----------

## jasenux

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   |  CONFIG_PPPOE:                                                                                        │  
> 
> ...

 

Thanks mate!!  I did not enable the experimental option, and couldn't find PPPoE... I can now.  Cheers!!

----------

